# Schmetterlinge 2015



## Digicat (27. Apr. 2015)

Servus

Der erste Bläuling ist heute zum "Stell Dich ein" vorbeigekommen.

Ein __ Zwerg-Bläuling (Cupido minimus) tief im hohen Gras unten.

 

Der Zwerg-Bläuling, wie der Name schon sagt, ist der kleinste Bläuling Mittel-Europas.

Die Futterpflanze der Raupen ist der Wundklee, wo der ZB auch seine Eier ablegt.
Er fliegt von späten April bis in Juli hinein. Wenn es warm genug ist, bildet sich noch eine zweite Generation, die dann bis August fliegt.

In Deutschland steht er auf der Vorwarnstufe der Roten Liste.
In Ö besteht keine Gefährdung. Für die Schweiz habe ich keine Angaben gefunden.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (27. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Helmut!
schönes Foto, aber wie hast Du ihn zum Sitzenbleiben überredet? Die __ Bläulinge sind doch so flatterhaft... gestern hab ich den blauen gesehen, aber bin gar nicht erst losgelaufen die kamera holen, weil die Pappenheimer kenn ich schon. .übrigens hab ich einen gesehen der etwas größer als der blaue war, ich meine ein Verwandter, der ist sehr auffällig, da die flügel zweifarbig sind, innen weiß und außen orange. Auch der blieb nirgends sitzen. Wie heißt der denn, weißt Du doch sicher?
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (27. Apr. 2015)

den habe ich vor ca einer Woche eher zufällig vom "Kaffee-Sitzplatz" aus aufgenommen.
Erst auf dem Bildschirm des PC s habe ich entdeckt, wie klasse sein Name auf dem Bild erkennbar ist


----------



## misudapi (28. Apr. 2015)

Mannuu,
Schmetterling 1 hab ich noch nie gesehen. Wuchste auch gar nicht, dass es den gibt.
und den zweiten....... die __ fliegen schon rum???? 
super schöne Aufnahmen, alle beide!!!!
Bei mir bienen und hummeln die nur.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## ina1912 (28. Apr. 2015)

Moin! 
__ Tagpfauenauge, Kohlweissling, __ Zitronenfalter und __ Kleiner Fuchs sind hier im Havelland schon seit ein paar Wochen unterwegs,  ich meine auch schon einen __ Admiral gesehen zu haben.
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2015)

Servus

@ Ina: Geduld ist eine Tugent, die wir am Teich und auch in der Insekten-Fotografie haben sollten.
Langsames anschleichen, zu versuchen keinen Schattenwurf (Hell/Dunkel) zu produzieren (das läßt viele Insekten auffliegen/weg __ fliegen).
Keinen Grashalm unvorsichtig zu bewegen, jeden Schritt bedächtig durchführen.
Keine hastigen Bewegungen.
Von weiten schon beginnen zu fotografieren und dann immer näher ans Insekt herankommen.

@ Susanne: Bläulinge hast bestimmt schon gesehen.
Der Zweite Schmetterling, daß __ Tagpfauenauge ist ein sehr früher "Flieger", ab März sind sie sogar bei uns schon geflogen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (28. Apr. 2015)

Ach ich bin schon sehr geduldig...aber sie sitzen ja nicht. Ich stehe irgendwo, dann kommt einer angeflogen, ich beobachte ihn in der hoffnung er lässt sich irgendwo nieder..aber die kleinen tun es so gut wie nie...irgendwann sind sie dann wieder übern Gartenzaun verschwunden....Helmut, hast Du noch ne Idee zu meiner Frage wegen des orange-weissen Schmetterlings?
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2015)

Servus Ina

Eventuell könnte es der Große Feuerfalter (_Lycaena dispar_) oder wahrscheinlicher, ein Aurorafalter (_Anthocharis cardamines_) sein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (28. Apr. 2015)

Danke,  Helmut! Es war der __ Aurorafalter! Ich werde mich am WE auf die Lauer legen, vielleicht kommt er mir nochmal vor die Linse... auch das Foto vom Bläuling ist noch nicht gelungen.
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2015)

Servus Ina

Der __ Aurorafalter fliegt im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes auf Wiesenschaumkraut.

Vielleicht hast es ja in deinem Garten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (28. Apr. 2015)

Nö, zu trocken hier, wahrscheinlich ist  er deshalb gleich weitergezogen. Ich sah ihn nämlich Richtung Teich flattern, suchend, aber blieb nirgends sitzen. Trotzdem,  er ist sehr sehr hübsch!


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 144534         Anhang anzeigen 144534       Aber heute hab ich ihn erwischt! Kein Modellfoto, aber man kann ihn erkennen... das muss dann also der __ Aurorafalter sein.
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2015)

Ganz toll Ina 

Wußte nicht das er auch auf __ Bergenien "steht".
Das erhöht meine Möglichkeiten einen anzutreffen ungemein. Habe ich doch auch sehr viele im Garten am wachsen und gedeihen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2015)

Danke Helmut! Ich habe ihn dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal hier gesehen, ich weiss nicht, wo der sich sonst rumgetrieben hat... einen ganz kurzen Moment hat er mir mal die Flügel schön gezeigt, aber da hat das Handy leider zu spät ausgelöst.. und dann kam er nicht mehr zu den Blüten zurück, drehte nur noch ein paar Runden über die noch ein wenig blühende Forsythienhecke.
lg ina


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2015)

Ist doch sehr schön und geniesse diese Momente  .

Man hat sowieso nie den Apparat dabei wenn solch ein Fall eintrifft.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (3. Mai 2015)

Hihi, ja ich bin direkt in Panik ausgebrochen, als er heute wieder angeflogen kam. Ich ließ fallen, was ich in der Hand hatte, um sofort mein Handy zu holen. Und hab meinen Onkel angeschrien HALT DRAUF!!!  Der hatte nämlich auch gerade ne Kamera in der Hand, da eine Foto ist auch von ihm, die anderen von mir.
also Helmut, ran an die __ Bergenien und nen bequemen Stuhl mitgenommen!
lg ina


----------



## misudapi (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Ina ,
da war ja pure Hektik bei euch. Hast sogar dein Onkel gescheucht. 
Jetzt weiß ich auch noch das es __ Aurorafalter gibt. Klasse, Danke. Gute Bilder
Gruß Susanne


----------



## ina1912 (4. Mai 2015)

Danke Susanne!  Es stehen noch ein paar auf meiner Liste, die ich schon gesichtet habe bei uns, aber noch kein Foto hinbekommen. Zb der kleine Bläuling und der __ Schwalbenschwanz, und der __ Distelfalter. Alles, was mir bisher vor die Linse geflattert ist, habe ich in meiner Galerie zusammen getragen unter SCHMETTERLINGE.
lg ina


----------



## misudapi (5. Mai 2015)

Na,
da bin ich mal gespannt. Werde wohl hier noch einiges lernen. 
Freu mich drauf. 
Es ist was anderes die Bilder im Buch zu sehen, oder zu wissen, dass  sie jemand anderes live gesehen und fotografiert hat.
Hier habe ich nur in diesen Jahr ein Kohlweißling gesehen. Das war alles.
Aber das Jahr hat ja erst angefangen.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## ina1912 (5. Mai 2015)

Moin!
viele Blüten, viele Schmetterlinge! Obwohl,  so ein bisschen kommts ja auch auf die Umgebung an. Ist da viel Grün drum herum? Dann kommen die Schmetterlinge sicher bald! Immer schön auf die Lauer legen!
lg ina


----------



## jolantha (5. Mai 2015)

Hab bei mir im Garten ein " __ Landkärtchen " erwischt, nach ca. 15 Minuten hinterherrennen !


----------



## Mondlicht2202 (5. Mai 2015)

Hmmmm... Wie schön! Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, wenn unser Hochteich schön angewachsen ist. Hoffentlich kommen dann auch solche Prachtexemplare. 
Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum die erste Frage immer ist:" und? Habt ihr auch Fische im Teich??" es gibt doch noch viel mehr zu erleben 

Liebe Grüße Melanie


----------



## koile (6. Mai 2015)

Der __ Admiral


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo!  Dieser hier ist mir heute endlich mal vor die Linse geflattert, ist das auch ein __ Landkärtchen wie bei Jolantha? 
  
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2015)

Und wer war das hier nochmal? Jemand sagte mir mal, das sei ein __ Landkärtchen im Sommerkleid,  aber die sehen doch so verschieden aus?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/das-landkärtchen-in-sommerform.21526/?regular=1
tja leider bekomme ich das Bild aus meiner Galerie hier nicht hineinkopiert, das stammt noch aus der Zeit vor der Umstellung der Forensoftware..
hat jemand eine Idee dazu?
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2015)

Weiss es irgendjemand von Euch? Helmut vielleicht?


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2015)

Servus Ina

Das __ Landkärtchen in Beitrag #24 ist die Frühjahrstracht/form
Das Bild aus deiner Galerie ist auch ein Landkärtchen allerdings in der Tracht der 2.Generation.



> Die beiden Formen des Landkärtchens wurden aufgrund ihres unterschiedlichen Aussehens lange Zeit für zwei verschiedene Arten gehalten. Die Frühlings- und Sommerformen sind jeweils unmittelbare Nachkommen voneinander. Es handelt sich um zwei zeitlich kaum überlappende Generationen, die miteinander meistens nicht in reproduktiven Kontakt treten. Im Labor lassen sie sich jedoch fruchtbar paaren.


Quelle: Wikipedia

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## koile (9. Mai 2015)

Super Helmut, so habe ich es auch Ermittelt aber Du warst Schneller.


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2015)

Wow, wer hätte das gedacht!  Danke Helmut!
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2015)

Heute habe ich 2 Schmetterlinge "erwischt"

das eine ist, vermute ich mal ein __ Admiral.....und das andere?


----------



## koile (7. Juni 2015)

__ Admiral und Bläuling würde ich sagen.


----------



## Tanny (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo Gerd, 
Bläuling? ....der Schmetterling ist weiss 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## koile (7. Juni 2015)

Oh, konnte ich auf dem Bild so nicht erkennen. 

Dann könnte es sich um einen Baumweißling handeln.


----------



## jolantha (7. Juni 2015)

Sieht fast so aus wie ein " Suchbild "


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2015)

Mit den Flecken, die man auf dem einen Foto erkennen kann, ist das von Tanny  wohl eher ein Heckenweißling.
Und Jo's ein __ Zitronenfalter-Weibchen.


----------



## koile (8. Juni 2015)

Moin Christine, Heckenweißling ( Weibchen ) kommt hin ,

aber mit dem __ Zitronenfalter - Weibchen ?

Hat doch normal orange Punkte  !

Würde er zum Kohlweißling tendieren.


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2015)

Ich meine auch eher es ist ein Kohlweißling, ein junger, hatte noch gar nicht keine 
schwarzen Punkte .


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2015)

Tja, das Zitronenfalterweibchen - auf dem Foto sind die Punkte schwer zu erkennen. Sie sollten natürlich orange sein, dass stimmt. Ich ziehe daher bis zur endgültigen Klärung meine Aussage zurück


----------



## Digicat (8. Juni 2015)

Servus

Bei dem Bläuling kenne ich mich auch nicht aus ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## koile (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo Helmut,
es sollte sich hier um den kleinen __ Sonnenröschen  Bläuling handeln.
(Auch Heidenwiesen Bläuling ) genannt. 
Ein sehr schönes Exemplar.


----------



## Digicat (8. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Bestimmung, Gerd


----------



## Lyliana (29. Juni 2015)

Noch ist es kein Schmetterling aber es wird einmal ein Braunwurz-Mönch werden. (Falls es hier dann falsch ist, bitte rauswerfen)

Wir hatten Sonntag gleich bis zu 5 Stück von diesen Zauberhaften Raupen auf einer einzigen Braunwurz gehabt. 
Ganz schön groß die kleinen "Scheißerchen"  - aber sooo süüß

Ich entschuldige auch das Verwackelte aber die Pflanze wollte zum Teil nicht still halten.


----------



## Tanny (30. Juni 2015)

Heute habe ich jemanden auf dem Akersenf entdeckt. 
Zwar kein Schmetterling, sondern ich glaube ein Falter, aber ein wunderschöner 

          

Das was auf dem Foto so gelblich in den Flügeln aussieht, ist eigentlich schimmernd golden. 
kennt den jemand?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2015)

Servus Kirstin

Würde auf eine Motte oder einen __ Zünsler tippen. 
Aber welche Art kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Juli 2015)

Servus

Heute hat ein Wachtelweizen-Scheckenfalter (_Melitaea athalia) _eine Trinkpause am Teich gemacht ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (5. Juli 2015)

Heute im Klee....

  

wer ist das?


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2015)

Servus Kirstin

Würde Ihn als  * Kleiner Fuchs (Aglais urticae) *bestimmen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (5. Juli 2015)

super Danke - werde ich das Foto mal gleich beschriften 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2015)

Servus

Konnte vor ein paar Minuten einen Rostfarbigen Dickkopffalter (_Ochlodes sylvanus_) auf einer __ Bartnelke (_Dianthus barbatus_) ablichten ...

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## siegbert (6. Juli 2015)

hallo, 

da kann man nur staunen, habe den bläuling noch nie vorgesehen, tolles foto

gruß


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen! 
Habe heut mal den __ Zitronenfalter für Euch..was ich leider nicht vor die Linse bekam, war sein Tänzchen mit dem Kohlweissling. 
      
lg ina


----------



## Tanny (21. Juli 2015)

In den Schmetterlingsfliedern sind unzählige Schmetterlinge unterwegs. 
Einige wenige, habe ich "erwischt". 
Einer sieht ziemlich gerupft aus:


----------



## Digicat (24. Juli 2015)

Servus

@ Kirstin:
1+2 ist ein __ Distelfalter, 3 vermutlich ein __ C-Falter, 4 ist ein __ Admiral, 5+6 ein __ Tagpfauenauge ...

Und ja, am __ Sommerflieder geht jetzt die Post ab ...

  
__ Kaisermantel (Argynnis paphia)

  
Admiral (Vanessa atalanta)

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo Helmut, 

 das ist ja schon "Vielfalt", wenn man überlegt, dass ich im ersten Jahr gerade mal 
ein Pfauenauge und zwei Kohlweisslinge entdeckt hatte 

Danke für die Bestimmung 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo alle miteinander! 
Mit riesiger Freude und sehr überraschend habe ich heute zum ersten Mal den schon sehr lang herbeigewünschten __ Schwalbenschwanz in meinem Garten begrüßen dürfen! Leider liegen die Blüten meines Schmetterlingsflieders zu hoch für mich, daher nur sehr sehr stark vergrößerte Fotos. Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität, aber ich bin so happy über den seltenen Gast, dass ich Euch den nicht vorenthalten wollte!
                    
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juli 2015)

Und hier noch ein paar Aufnahmen aus dem Wangeliner Kräutergarten mit __ Tagpfauenauge, __ Admiral und wie hiessen die anderen beiden noch?
           

diese sind in meinem Garten häufige Gäste und ich habe sie schon in meiner Bildergalerie. Trotzdem konnte ich nicht widerstehen, sie bei diesem Ausflug noch mal zu knipsen..
lg ina
Nachtrag: sie heißen C-Fuchs und Großes __ Ochsenauge


----------



## Tanny (27. Juli 2015)

@Ina  Du hast ja einen wahren Schmetterlingsgarten!


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juli 2015)

Hi Kirstin! Ach vermutlich hast Du viel mehr Schmetterlinge! Bei Deinen 1000 Wiesenkräutern...... Nur mein Garten ist kleiner, so sehe ich sie eher im Vorbeigehen oder beim Faulenzen...habe nach einem Blick in meine Galerie festgestellt, dass es noch gar kein Foto vom __ Distelfalter gibt! Aber gesehen hab ich ihn hier schon, also muss ich mich wieder auf die Lauer legen. Wer mir auch noch fehlt auf dem Foto ist der kleine Bläuling, der flattert bei uns immer so schnell durch und setzt sich nirgends hin....
lg ina


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo, ich schon wieder! 
Heute habe ich vermutlich einen Braunen Feuerfalter vor die Linse bekommen. Kann ihn zwar nicht ganz sicher von der Farbe her bestimmen, aber die Musterung passt wie abkopiert..
    andere Vorschläge nehme ich gern entgegen!
lg ina


----------



## smallfreak (29. Juli 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> @ Kirstin:
> 1+2 ist ein __ Distelfalter, 3 vermutlich ein __ C-Falter


Nein, die drei sind alle Kleiner Fuchs (_Aglais urticae_). Die charakteristische Hell-Dunkel-Hell-Dunkel Flecken an der Flügel Vorderseite sind noch gut zu erkennen, auch wenn der eine Falter schon ziemlich gelitten hat und auf der Unterseite kaum noch Schuppen sind. Am dritten Bild sieht man auch schön den dunklen Flügel Saum und ansatzweise blaue Tupfen in den Buchten. Der C-Falter hat einen hellen Flügel Saum.


----------



## Dieter_B (30. Juli 2015)

Zwischen den ganzen Regenschauern in der letzte Woche konnte ich mal kurz diesen Schmetterling im Garten ablichten.


----------



## Tanny (19. Okt. 2015)

Gestern fiel mir fast die Kaffeetasse aus der Hand vor Überraschung. 
....und hätte ich es nicht mit eigenen Augen gesehen, hätte ich es um diese 
Jahreszeit, nach DEN Schlechtwettertagen nicht geglaubt:


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Okt. 2015)

moin zusammen,
hi Kirstin,
den einen oder anderen Schmetterling sehe ich hier auch....
es sind insgesamt allerdings deutlich weniger geworden.
Vor einigen Wochen hatte ich dieses hübsche Exemplar zu Gast


----------

